# Creme Brulee - Sinking Vanilla Pods



## ScottWild (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi there, 

I seemed to be faced with the same problem each time i make a creme brulee... The vanilla pods sink to the bottom whilst they are cooking in the oven. I have tried simply stirring up the creme brulee half way through cooking to see if this helps this, however I have so far had no joy!

I wondered if anyone else had any suggestions, or has come across a technique to avoid this?

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 2, 2007)

What do you mean by pods are talking about the bean or the seeds in the bean?


----------



## college_cook (Dec 2, 2007)

In my experience with creme brulee, you don't use the whole pod (bean) while baking.  If you're set on doing this though, I would say the easiest way to have a pod stick up in the custard would be to insert it after you bake your brulee and it has set.  If you're cooking the pod into the brulee as your method of flavoring the custard, simply add some vanilla extract instead to get that vanilla flavor.


----------



## DietitianInTraining (Dec 2, 2007)

Is Creme Brule very hard to make? I would would love to try to make it someday..


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 2, 2007)

Traditionally, the vanilla bean pod is used in the preparation of the custard, not in the final dish.  You cook the dairy and eggs with the pod them strain all the solids out and use the liquid in the ramekins.

If you're talking about the little black specs that came out of the pod, they can sink.  Not much you can do about it.


----------



## kadesma (Dec 2, 2007)

beginner_chef said:


> Is Creme Brule very hard to make? I would would love to try to make it someday..


No beginner chef,
Creme Brule is not hard to make..Try it and you will be surprised and will end up with a lovely dessert.
kadesma, If I can do it so can you


----------



## VeraBlue (Dec 2, 2007)

You should be removing the bean before you put the creme into the ramekins.


----------



## college_cook (Dec 2, 2007)

beginner_chef said:


> Is Creme Brule very hard to make? I would would love to try to make it someday..



Difficult... no.  Easy to overcook.... yes.  There's a small window when they're perfect.  You have to be careful not to overcook them, or you'll end up with vanilla scrambled eggs.


----------



## ScottWild (Dec 3, 2007)

Sorry thats me being silly, i meant to say the actual seeds. I leave the pod in the custurd to infuse, however i remove it before i pour into ramekins.

I didnt know if there was a way to avoid them simply sinking to the bottom. It obviously means that the majority of the vanilla flavour it found at the bottom rather than evenly spread.


----------



## Bilby (Dec 3, 2007)

you could leave the open pod in the cream mixture to infuse, rather than scrape the seeds out of the pods.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 3, 2007)

ScottWild said:


> ...It obviously means that the majority of the vanilla flavour it found at the bottom rather than evenly spread.


 

Not really.  The seeds may sink to the bottom but the flavor has already been extracted from the seeds and distributed throughout the custard.


----------



## ScottWild (Dec 11, 2007)

Hmmm some interesting responses. It seems like the best answer is just to let them sink! Just thought it would improve the dish slightly by evenly spreading them out, but is perhaps not possible.


----------



## ikariGendo (Apr 10, 2021)

*Sinking vanilla seeds*

Hi! Way too late, but you just let the custard cool down completely and begin to set a bit before putting it in the oven to finish cooking. That will prevent the seeds from sinking to the bottom.


----------

